# Moreton Hammerhead Pics



## CastAway (Dec 28, 2007)

Not sure if these pics have been posted, but I received them in an email on Thursday and thought it's worth sharing. Personally a bit too close for comfort for me, but doesn't the water make you feel like going for a swim! ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Friendly little fella aint he :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Well they dont target turtles and large mammals like tigers or great whites do. They forage along the bottom like a platypus digging hiding fish and crabs up, so they arent dangerous in that sense. They do get dangerous when they become territorial apparently.

Most sharks are pretty docile unless you are in a situation that favors them, ie. dirty waters, where they are already feeding, moving slowly along a underwater cliff face in something that looks like a seal.


----------



## mulder (Apr 13, 2008)

TOP PICS "HAMMERS R COOL"


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

There are a few species of hammerhead found around the world. That one appears to be a 'scalloped head', so named for the scalloped forward edge on its head.
They are quite a docile species and can be very timid at times, some have been known to get scared of a divers bubbles. That one was obviously inquisitive and
didn't feel threatened. I have caught heaps of juvenile scalloped heads near Couran Cove just out of the mouth of the Coomera River.
They maily eat fish and stingrays. There is a location off Thailand that I want to dive, it is a rock pinnacle and the dive is to about 60m (illegal for recreational divers).
The reason people risk the depth is you dive amongst HUNDREDS of scalloped hammerheads. To my knowlege, no one has been attacked by a scalloped hammerhead.

The dangerous species is called the 'Great Hammerhead', they are extremely aggresive (one of the more aggresive shark species) and the only reason they haven't
killed that many people is that they have an awkward mouth. This species does target turtles, it uses that funny shaped head to hold them on the bottom while taking 
bites from around them.

This is just what I have read when I did some research on sharks, I am pretty interested in them. I like Diving/swimming with them, fishing for them and eating them.

Brett


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

On a trip to Cairns we went on a day trip big touristy boat, when leaving we got held up, they didn't tell us why till we got off the boat, last girl in the water got chewed by one, 2 mins before there were kids there, and me!! :shock:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/2614725.stm


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

Could have been a Great Hammerhead, they have been known to live in the deep ocean. Or could have been a very unusual attack by a normally passive shark,
stranger things have happened.

I still think I would be just a tad nervous with a shark of that size scoping out the Quest, no wonder Geoff is too scarred to bring his yak to Moreton in July.

Brett


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, awesome pics, scary though, I'd be out of the water so fast I'd probably set water speed records.
Col.


----------



## coomeraguy (Aug 11, 2007)

LatelyLux said:


> Could have been a Great Hammerhead, they have been known to live in the deep ocean. Or could have been a very unusual attack by a normally passive shark,
> stranger things have happened.
> 
> I still think I would be just a tad nervous with a shark of that size scoping out the Quest, no wonder Geoff is too scarred to bring his yak to Moreton in July.
> ...


Scared brett yes,stupid no, id rateher be on the shore sinking afew coldies,flicking afew slugs around catching tailor and laughing my head off at you as you come screaming and crying after being chased by a big noah,hehehe


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

Get back to work!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

CastAway said:


> Not sure if these pics have been posted, but I received them in an email on Thursday and thought it's worth sharing.


Scott those shots were taken many months ago by paddlers running along the flats on the inside of Moreton Island, and at the time they were quite comfortable with the big feller being there and just enthralled rather than threatened


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

LatelyLux said:


> They maily eat fish and stingrays. There is a location off Thailand that I want to dive, it is a rock pinnacle and the dive is to about 60m (illegal for recreational divers).
> The reason people risk the depth is you dive amongst HUNDREDS of scalloped hammerheads.
> Brett


 60m!!! What's that about 30seconds bottom time :lol: Man, I'd love to go that deep were you on nitrox?

Great pics, my heart would be pumping like a machinegun!


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

I haven't done the dive yet, but know a couple of guys who have. Yes, they mostly use nitrox for that depth.
Obviously only for experienced divers as you go down with extra weight on face first, watching your depth meter CAREFULLY!!!!
You get about 30 - 60 seconds at the bottom and then start to surface, VERY SLOWLY! About half the normal asention rate.

The 'Nightwatchman' has given me leave to do it (when we finally get over there) as long as my life insurance is paid up.

Brett


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

That'll be a blast mate, I'll be adding that to my must-do list


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

A mate of mine disappeared years ago on a 50 m dive in the Maldives. He was a professional. They never found him.
You can have that game to yourself!


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

Scuba Diving is one of the riskiest pastimes/jobs there is. Some Life insurance companies won't cover you if you go diving.
It is unfortunate that your mate went missing, it happens fairly consistently and it is recs as well as the pros that can go missing.
It is allways a sad thing to have happen.

That is why they check your logs before they take you on this dive. Not like my diving in Fiji a few years ago.
The 'divemasters' went and got stoned during our lunch break, they were that wasted they couldn't find the bouy
to tie up on at the next dive site.

Brett

PS: seem to have hijacked the thread, sorry.


----------

